# job prospects for eager potential apprentice?



## NYscotsman (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello group,
first post! 

I have been reading threads on this forum for about a month..I have learned a lot! thanks! :thumbsup:

I have applied for a Union apprenticeship program, (IBEW, Rochester NY) just the application so far, just the first step...I am very interested in pursuing this as a career choice, and I think it would be a great fit for me!
but...
im concerned about the odds of gainful employment in the future..

I wont ask about the future!  (although opinions are welcome)
but maybe someone could help me understand what is going on *right now*? that would be useful..

While reading threads here over the last few weeks, I came cross a post that had a link to the IBEW jobs board:

http://ibew.org/jobsboard/

Plugging in NY..brings up the board for NY state regions..
Could someone translate what the board is saying for the Buffalo, Rochester, Syracuse regions? What does "not at all" mean exactly?
does it mean *literally* no jobs? I find that hard to believe..and why would the local be taking applications if there werent any jobs? and the numbers have been changing, even next to "not at all"..which suggests people are going to work, even when it says "not at all"..I dont yet know enough to fully understand what that board is saying..

Im "older"..(about 40)..have a house and wife..We could scrimp and squeeze by on the "apprentice wage" for a few years, because it would be worth it in the long run..(and it would be something I would be dedicated to for the rest of my working years)

I understand there are no guarentees about anything, but I would like to at least have a reasonable idea about what im getting into, "job security wise", if I pursue this further..
any insight appreciated!
thanks,
Scot


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

In my local, even apprentices can't stay working. I would be surprised if you got in, but if you did things might be better by the time you top out. Expect work to be bad for at least 4 more years though. Some people think work will never be the way it was again. Also keep in mind that even in good times, a lot of electricians don't work year round. The trade will also be hard on your body. If you could find another line of work that pays similar, I would choose that.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I went to college in Rochester! At UR. Dropped out after two years though because I was a dumb 19 year old who didn't have his s**t together enough yet :whistling2::jester:

While you're waiting on the apprenticeship application process, try your hand at community college stuff. I can't tell you anything about the work situation there, but if you can find any technical classes it would be a benefit.

It doesn't have to be really expensive, either... I've been taking community college classes off and on for the last couple of years. File a FAFSA application; if you take enough credits in each term you'll qualify for at least some amount of grant money. Around here the grant money was just about enough to cover the tuition cost for the class, so the only thing I paid out of pocket was textbooks, which I rented at Chegg.com


----------



## NYscotsman (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Guys!
I dont know if/when I will hear anything about the application..will just have to wait and see..I have considered community college..the problem with that is paying and going to class while also working..but people do it all the time I suppose, so I can to!
(well..maybe not paying..) but I will figure something out..I expect to get laid off in the Spring..
thanks,
Scot


----------

